# Adding heated grips



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

I picked up a 2665 ( pretty sure thats the model) This fall over at the Orange box store. Was thinking when I got it It had heated grips ( I did not pay attn well enough while I was ordering it online after checking thru a dozen or so different models and websites ) 

Anyway, Question is. Is adding heated grips do able and or simple to do? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the Snowblower Forum!
Yes! Many folks have made that modification!
Enter 'Heated handgrips 2665' in the 'search community' at the top of the page and that should fix you up great.
Happy Reading!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

You also need to see if your engine has the alternator to power up those new heated grips!!! Pay attention this time... it would an expensive mistake to order the grips, install them, then find out there’s nothing there to power them. Find the model & serial number for your machine, then D/L the manual for it. There may be a wiring kit as well as a switch that needs to be installed also.
GLuck, Jay


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ArchAngel72 said:


> I picked up a 2665 ( pretty sure thats the model) This fall over at the Orange box store. Was thinking when I got it It had heated grips ( I did not pay attn well enough while I was ordering it online after checking thru a dozen or so different models and websites )
> 
> Anyway, Question is. Is adding heated grips do able and or simple to do? Has anyone done it?


 This is a Troy bilt 2665 right?
Before saying you can add heated grips to you machine has to based on if the stator produces enough power / wattage to operate them. Just because it has a light does not mean it can run them. It could have the 60 watt which is what other machines with the grips come with from the factory.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> This is a Troy bilt 2665 right?
> Before saying you can add heated grips to you machine has to based on if the stator produces enough power / wattage to operate them. Just because it has a light does not mean it can run them. It could have the 60 watt which is what other machines with the grips come with from the factory.


When I look up the engine model and etc on TB's Site it does offer me the option of adding heated grips. Yes It is a 2665 

I also changed my bulb over to a LED style as the 1st one blew on the 3rd start


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ArchAngel72 said:


> When I look up the engine model and etc on TB's Site it does offer me the option of adding heated grips. Yes It is a 2665
> 
> I also changed my bulb over to a LED style as the 1st one blew on the 3rd start


Well if it gives the option then it must have the larger proper stator in there. As long as your able to return them if they dont work then you cant lose. But wiring them in is easy enough. If its a factory kit it may come with the harness/switch that goes inline so you dont have to mod anything.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Heh only nearly a year later I finally ordered the parts LMAO.. ugh..


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

The way things are going, may take another year to get the parts.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

enigma-2 said:


> The way things are going, may take another year to get the parts.


You may not be far from the truth I ordered them direct from TB's web site and the order is still "Open" with a nice note about how things are taking longer so please be patient with us..


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

ordered 20 days ago. Still no confirm on order or shipping. TB keeps putting my $$ on hold on the card . I wished they would just take it.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

another week still no parts 

sigh


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

So its been a month and a day before the month was up I got a survey from Troybilt asking me how my order and product was.

I know its all computer generated so that it gets sent out etc etc. But geez put a stop in there so it actually checks to see IF the order has been shipped,

Sigh


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArchAngel72 said:


> So its been a month and a day before the month was up I got a survey from Troybilt asking me how my order and product was.


I feel your pain. My son ordered me a new La-Z-Boy recliner on my birthday, July 3rd. Still waiting for delivery...


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> I feel your pain. My son ordered me a new La-Z-Boy recliner on my birthday, July 3rd. Still waiting for delivery...


Yeah last yr the wife and I ordered curtains for the house in Jan. They finally showed up after months of apologies from the company in late August.

Well still no hand grips from Troybilt yet
sigh


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

My dealer told me yesterday that manufactures are canceling backordered items without notifying the dealer. When the dealer remembers to check or the customer calls inquiring is when they find out the order was canceled months earlier


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> My dealer told me yesterday that manufactures are canceling backordered items without notifying the dealer. When the dealer remembers to check or the customer calls inquiring is when they find out the order was canceled months earlier


So how would that work if I ordered from Troybilts website


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ArchAngel72 said:


> So how would that work if I ordered from Troybilts website


Well it may not effect you in that fashion then. But regardless all these parts are manufactured out of country so the complete breakdown of the system is whats going to cause your delay im sure


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Just called and got an update on my order, It was updated yesterday that they have an expected date now of 2 weeks from yesterday.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArchAngel72 said:


> 2 weeks


It ain't over until the fat lady sings...


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh I know I am just hoping. My bet is that that line oh this was just updated yesterday. Was him updating it right then and there.. and feeding me bull..


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tomorrow, is the 2 week mark. I shall call and see and if they feed me more BS it will be cancel my order ...


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Last update I am now gonna go shop for a decent pair of heated gloves.

I called she was nice but told me there next update would be the 20th as it was still back ordered I told her to cancel my order and asked her to email me when they did come back in stock.

what you want to bet that I will receive an email tomorrow..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

do you know what year your model is? these came up when i searched the part number of the ones i have to install on my nephews machine. they are for the 2011 and older machines. 
https://www.amazon.com/MTD-753-0576...1_3?keywords=753-05762B&qid=1639501006&sr=8-3


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

20 or 21

Heated Hand Grips Kit (2016 - )


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ok that would explain why they are out of stock and likely impossible to find. too new. they also look pretty expensive even if you do find them


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> ok that would explain why they are out of stock and likely impossible to find. too new. they also look pretty expensive even if you do find them


yep 166$ plus but I used a coupon that saved me some and knocked it down to 154


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Cotton gloves inside insulated, waterproof mittens .... always warm hands ...


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Amazon.com : SAVIOR HEAT Heated Gloves for Men Women, Rechargeable Electric Heated Gloves, Heated Skiing Gloves and Snowboarding Gloves : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com : SAVIOR HEAT Heated Gloves for Men Women, Rechargeable Electric Heated Gloves, Heated Skiing Gloves and Snowboarding Gloves : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com






these are catching my eye. Three different recent reviews all call them very good.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

120.00 ... for a pair of gloves ... OMG

cotton gloves are like .99 ... good pair of insulated, waterproof mittens, maybe 20.00 to 35.00 tops ....

Its a proven fact, mittens are much warmer than gloves.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

my hands my choice and due to diabetes and poor circulation in my hands I will go with the 120$ pair and be most likely more toasty and warm than in a cotton pair inner liner and decent outer glove.

I have had a great pair of burtons gloves when I was in college and some nice BMW double layer riding gloves that were incredible but both of those cost 120$ or more at the time I think the BMW gloves were like 160$ 
but anyway I want something that puts heat out not relies on my crappy blood flow now


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ArchAngel72 said:


> yep 166$ plus but I used a coupon that saved me some and knocked it down to 154


Depending on your handlebar diameter you could get one of the Oxford Heated Grips kits for much less. They have 7/8" and 1" kits that are available on eBay for well under $100... I paid $35 delivered for a 1" EL801Z kit for my Honda.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> 120.00 ... for a pair of gloves ... OMG


Yeah, but there's a "free" app included!! And maybe coupon for a "free" video game with tons of FW updates that spy and track you and keep you always safe from yourself ...........Geeesh, don't be so cheap!

J/K gents, I recall D cell electric socks back in the day we used for ice fishing along with "pocket warmers" that you would fill with lighter fluid, ignite and stick'er in your pocket....... they worked!! We only got a little burnt sometimes and only moslty smelled of lighter fluild ...lol, but that's what made us TOUGH as nails, no app needed, no sir!

It was man verses liquid fire in our pockets with huge alkaline batteries strapped on our legs powering red hot Nichrome wires under our toes that made us real men!!!


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Well killed two birds one stone

got the gloves they came yesterday with the amazon stuff. Handed them to the wife said here you got me these for Christmas wrap them will yah.

LOL


----------

